# Haye v Bellew



## bundi (Jun 3, 2016)

Who do you thinks going to win? I fancy Bellew myself!

should be a good fight !


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

I'd love to see something like this...


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Anybody who has even some knowledge of boxing knows how this fight is going to end up.

With Tony Bellew flat on his back out cold very very quickly.

Bellew is a very average cruiserweight and David Haye is still comfortably a top ten heavyweight.

Bellew is either very brave or very stupid. And listening to him talk, I think I know which one of the two I'd side with.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Let's face it, Bellew ain't ever gonna earn as much again for a single fight. Good luck to him.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Randy Orton RKO out of nowhere!


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Adonis Creed


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Personally, I think Haye will, but I want Tony to win. everybody hates Tony and he does talk some sh1te, but he's alright, I've met him more than once and he's a real genuine stand up rough scouser. David, I like him, especially as a fighter, but I've lost respect for him, especially after saying things to Tony like, ''don't have your family ringside, it's gonna be disgusting'' etc. all the trash talk a side, David said things well out of context, which I don't rate. I just hope Tony gives him a go, I'm not expecting him to win, but if he does, I'll be buzzing for him.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Would expect Haye to be too quick and powerful. Bellew was fighting at light heavy not long ago, Haye is the more comfortable at the weight.

Haye is yesterday's man though, would get sparked it by top heavyweights. His record at heavyweight was average anyway. Decent cruiser.He needs the money though so needs to talk the fight up.

Dont like either of them both big mouths.


----------



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

Did anyone see footage of Haye reacting big time to Bellew? Abusing the crowd too!

I get the impression that Bellew is a hard, hard b**tard.

It will certainly be interesting!


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Starz said:


> Personally, I think Haye will, but I want Tony to win. everybody hates Tony and he does talk some sh1te, but he's alright, I've met him more than once and he's a real genuine stand up rough scouser. David, I like him, especially as a fighter, but I've lost respect for him, especially after saying things to Tony like, ''don't have your family ringside, it's gonna be disgusting'' etc. all the trash talk a side, David said things well out of context, which I don't rate. I just hope Tony gives him a go, I'm not expecting him to win, but if he does, I'll be buzzing for him.


 Alright mate, calm down, calm down!


----------



## bundi (Jun 3, 2016)

I can see Bellew winning! I'm looking forward to it


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

bundi said:


> I can see Bellew winning! I'm looking forward to it


 Get to the bookies they will give you 7-1 for bellew to win


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

Can't stand either of them! Hopping for a double knock out lol


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

like many on this post, I don't like either of them, but haye is a big mouth for a reason, to sell tickets, and you gotta give him his due for a non title cruiser fight this gets a lot of interest and bellew will take his biggest pay day of his career as a result. I have been going to boxing since I was old enough to, many of the classic fights in London, benn and eubank etc etc, I have seen David Haye box in the flesh before retirement and he was potentially the best cruiserweight in the world, however his retirement was as much to due with his shoulder injury than he made out. in the two fights he has had since, yes the guys were both chumps in comparison to him, but he still looked relatively sluggish and slower in the punch. if he is anywhere near his pre retirement standard he should wipe the floor with bellew, however if the shoulder is a problem and bellew can take it beyond rounds 5 and 6 he has a massive chance as I am not sure how much David Haye has left.

although if I can get 7.1 on bellew I would be tempted to stick a few quid on just for laughs.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

big vin said:


> Get to the bookies they will give you 7-1 for bellew to win


 5/1 at the most ATM. Regardless Haye will win so it doesn't matter if the offered 50/1. Only the world class "pound for pound" kings can step up 2 weight classes and compete.

See it all the time, promising boxers step up a couple of weight classes to make a big money match up and get f**ked up. That other scouser got his eye socket caved in a few months ago doing the same thing.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

big vin said:


> Get to the bookies they will give you 7-1 for bellew to win


 Keep ya quid in ya pocket.

Haye wins by KO.... He will out box, out move and out punch the scourer.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Starz said:


> Personally, I think Haye will, but I want Tony to win. everybody hates Tony and he does talk some sh1te, but he's alright, I've met him more than once and he's a real genuine stand up rough scouser. David, I like him, especially as a fighter, but I've lost respect for him, especially after saying things to Tony like, ''don't have your family ringside, it's gonna be disgusting'' etc. all the trash talk a side, David said things well out of context, which I don't rate. I just hope Tony gives him a go, I'm not expecting him to win, but if he does, I'll be buzzing for him.


 I met him before the Makabu weigh in, was sound, down to earth normal bloke

I actually fancy him to upset the odds and win

Never rated Haye TBH, and he hasnt fought anybody since Chisora in '12


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Keep ya quid in ya pocket.
> 
> Haye wins by KO.... He will out box, out move and out punch the scourer.


 I was quoting the price for the previous guy who said he thought bellew would win , never bet on boxing


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

CG88 said:


> I met him before the Makabu weigh in, was sound, down to earth normal bloke
> 
> I actually fancy him to upset the odds and win
> 
> Never rated Haye TBH, and he hasnt fought anybody since Chisora in '12


 Head says Haye will win but at 5-1 Bellew isn't a bad bet. Hasn't got the speed or power of Haye but has got more heart.

Plus I hear Haye has a swollen pinky toe.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Bellew is an absolute berk. Reckon he's gonna get stretchered out. Hope he does anyway.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

I think they will both knock each other out at exactly the same time.

Any one know the odds on that?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Both fighters agree and know who is going to win , they are both in it for the money


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Haye ends this fight whenever he chooses to. He knows it, Bellew knows it.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Head still says Haye, but people should be under no illusion over what David Haye is or indeed was.

He was overated and still is,he is explosive and powerful and looked good in the ring, but his opposition was s**t. No ifs or buts, he has never really been tested, when he stepped up he got put in his place. Look at his record, he ha beat no really stand out names, Mormeck was a decent fighter, Valuev was a paper champ in a time when the heavyweight division was on its arse. Chisora is European level as was Big Mac.

Bellew is more relevant to the here and now, both dickheads though. Eddie has done another amazing job of making a big fight out of two not so big fighters.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Anybody who thinks David Haye wouldn't cause any heavyweight in the world serious problems is delusional.

Yes he hasn't fought world class boxer after world class boxer but that's not his fault. You can't fight what's not out there.

He wasn't schooled by Klitschko in his total prime and given that he's naturally cruiserweight, and therefore a lot lighter and a shorter reach than most of the people he's fought at heavy weight he out performs his natural restrictions brilliantly well.

He's a world class heavyweight going in against a very average cruiserweight on Saturday night and the gulf in class will be exposed within ten minutes.


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

big vin said:


> I was quoting the price for the previous guy who said he thought bellew would win , never bet on boxing


 just politics? :whistling: :lol:

My prediction is that i will not be paying 16 quid to watch this sh1t


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Donny dog said:


> Anybody who thinks David Haye wouldn't cause any heavyweight in the world serious problems is delusional.
> 
> Yes he hasn't fought world class boxer after world class boxer but that's not his fault. You can't fight what's not out there.
> 
> ...


 So if he hasn't fought decent opponents (whether it's his fault or not), how do you know how good he is? At cruiser he was beat by Carl Thompson, never fought Lebedev, Huck,Cunningham Hernadez, Guillermo Jones or any top cruiser. Fought nobodies at Heavy, what he can do is talk up fights and make them bigger than they are.

Look at his record, who he has beat. He does not warrant the reputation he has. He is a good fighter, will probably best Bellew. But is massively hyped up.


----------



## LJA (Dec 27, 2015)

Donny dog said:


> Anybody who thinks David Haye wouldn't cause any heavyweight in the world serious problems is delusional.
> 
> Yes he hasn't fought world class boxer after world class boxer but that's not his fault. You can't fight what's not out there.
> 
> ...


 It is his fault. It's 5-6 years since he fought Klitschko and hasn't fought anyone decent since. He isn't even trying to get proper fights these days.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

MR RIGSBY said:


> So if he hasn't fought decent opponents (whether it's his fault or not), how do you know how good he is? At cruiser he was beat by Carl Thompson, never fought Lebedev, Huck,Cunningham Hernadez, Guillermo Jones or any top cruiser. Fought nobodies at Heavy, what he can do is talk up fights and make them bigger than they are.
> 
> Look at his record, who he has beat. He does not warrant the reputation he has. He is a good fighter, will probably best Bellew. But is massively hyped up.


 You can see by his movements, his hand speed and his power how good he is.

Very light on his feet, quick reactions to avoid being hit and has a fast, accurate and powerful jab he uses well to tee up a massive right hand.

Would he cause Anthony Joshua problems? A couple I would imagine but would ultimately end up being tagged and going the same way as the rest but then Joshua is a total freak.

I watched Deontay Wilder over the weekend though and saw that Ortiz bloke take 6 or 7 rounds to dispose of a british level fighter in Dave Allen on Joshua's last undercard. In my opinion Haye would spank the pair of those and they are either holding belts or in and around challenging for them.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I recon Haye could beat Joshua by KO if he kept out of trouble. srs.... That said if he catches one on the chin he is out of there. I think the same can happen to Joshua though! IMO Joshua could not tie Tysons (Mike) Holyfeild or Lewis's shoe laces. He reminds me of a Bruno. Its such a shame there is a lack of quality in this division to test him.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Donny dog said:


> You can see by his movements, his hand speed and his power how good he is.
> 
> Very light on his feet, quick reactions to avoid being hit and has a fast, accurate and powerful jab he uses well to tee up a massive right hand.
> 
> ...


 Personally think Wilder and Ortiz would both beat Haye. Ortiz looks great at times, average sometimes. Wilder needs to step up and fight top 5 opponents.

I like Haye as a fighter but he isn't a modern Heavyweight.

Will see what Joshua does with Klitschko, I expect him to win, would make him top Heavyweight in the world.


----------



## LJA (Dec 27, 2015)

Donny dog said:


> You can see by his movements, his hand speed and his power how good he is.
> 
> Very light on his feet, quick reactions to avoid being hit and has a fast, accurate and powerful jab he uses well to tee up a massive right hand.
> 
> ...


 Lot's of fighters can good good against average fighters. You can't tell how good someone is until they fight the best.

Haye has massive weaknesses

-Poor chin

-Poor infighter

-very bad footwork

-Awful stamina and can't maintain a fast pace.

-He isn't technically very good.

I can see why he avoids fighting anyone with a pulse. Can't blame him, he has managed to trick people into thinking he is good and made money fighting the likes of Harrison and Bellow.


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

haye wanted a piece of perspex put between them at the weigh in lol?


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

The difference at the weigh in.


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Starz said:


> The difference at the weigh in.


 i didnt see it just heard about it

what?


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

workinprogress1 said:


> i didnt see it just heard about it
> 
> what?


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Starz said:


>


 lol oh yeah

i watched bellew call him out after his last win, seemed proper up for it, but every convo, head to head etc since then he seems less and less confident


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

This was just the first day of camp, as much as I want Tony to win. I can't see it, Haye's just looking like a lean machine and the explosiveness of him. lol at saying his footworks sh1t, he's actually p***ed the f*** off with Bellew, so you know, he's going to bring it.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

workinprogress1 said:


> lol oh yeah
> 
> i watched bellew call him out after his last win, seemed proper up for it, but every convo, head to head etc since then he seems less and less confident


 Bit off more than he can chew, he might even know deep down, what the situation is, looking a suicide mission by Tony.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ross S said:


> Haye ends this fight whenever he chooses to. He knows it, Bellew knows it.


 100% agree, total mismatch!!


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

I hope david haye destroys the dirty scouse bastard.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Donny dog said:


> Anybody who thinks David Haye wouldn't cause any heavyweight in the world serious problems is delusional.
> 
> Yes he hasn't fought world class boxer after world class boxer but that's not his fault. You can't fight what's not out there.
> 
> ...


 Correct.

Some clueless posts in this thread. Haye is as good as any heavyweight out there.

Noticeable how Bellew's bravado has disappeared at the weigh in. Joking about how good Haye's physique is and saying he doesn't want to knock him out.

He's a highly paid walking punchbag but he's made the fight himself so fair play to him for that. I hope for his sake he is Ok after he gets dropped because it's such a mismatch in every way it's a joke.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Excited for this weekend so many greats fights happening


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Fortis said:


> I hope david haye destroys the dirty scouse bastard.


 say what you really feel mate


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

sen said:


> Bellew is an absolute berk. Reckon he's gonna get stretchered out. Hope he does anyway.


 I'm with you mate


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

What time does this start tonight? I think I'll try and tune in for free of course....


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Natty Steve'o said:


> What time does this start tonight? I think I'll try and tune in for free of course....


 Think it's around 10 you have a link to watch it?


----------



## mattyt (Nov 10, 2011)

Any streams to this tonight lads please


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

mattyt said:


> Any streams to this tonight lads please


 I'm going to try to stream it from Kodi


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Its on kodi phoenix addon


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Muckshifter said:


> Its on kodi phoenix addon


 Yeah I have through Kodi UK Turk on sky sports boxoffice


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Yeah I have through Kodi UK Turk on sky sports boxoffice


 What's the quality like?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Muckshifter said:


> What's the quality like?


 I always get good quality ... stream has stopped and started a couple of times for a couple of seconds.... on the whole its good


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I always get good quality ... stream has stopped and started a couple of times for a couple of seconds.... on the whole its good


 Sounds about the same as phoenix, can't complain as its free, missus just told me 30 mins ago my sub had run out so free links tonight.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Muckshifter said:


> Sounds about the same as phoenix, can't complain as its free, missus just told me 30 mins ago my sub had run out so free links tonight.


 I wouldn't pay for it lol


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I wouldn't pay for it lol


 £26 for 3 months or £65 for year for over 4000 channels is not bad and all HD.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Muckshifter said:


> £26 for 3 months or £65 for year for over 4000 channels is not bad and all HD.


 I suppose its ok considering I was paying over 70 a month for sky.


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

they keep banging on about the weight, didn't tyson fight at heavyweight at like 14 stone-ish?


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

bellew already lasted about 5 1/2 mins longer than expected


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

WTF!!!!!! :jaw:


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

BELLEWS BATTERING HIM

HAYE READY TO GO.....!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

It's like watching a rocky movie!


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

WTF is happening with Haye......... Injury?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Not seen anything like this before


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

zak007 said:


> WTF is happening with Haye......... Injury?


 Think his knee has gone in the 6th round.

Edit: sounds like his ankle


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

a.notherguy said:


> It's like watching a rocky movie!


 LOL YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN

WTF HAPPENED HAYE JUST STOPPED FOR 3 ROUNDS?


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

zak007 said:


> WTF is happening with Haye......... Injury?


 theyre saying his ankle is gone but his eyes and head looks gone


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

workinprogress1 said:


> LOL YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN
> 
> WTF HAPPENED HAYE JUST STOPPED FOR 3 ROUNDS?


 It's awesome! Can't believe the ref didn't stop it in the 7th!


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

haye is standing there hands down why not moving calling him in why doesnt bellew just bang him out?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

I hope Haye makes it or gets him self disqualified! Right hook to the ball's will do it!


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

zak007 said:


> I hope Haye makes it or gets him self disqualified! Right hook to the ball's will do it!


 hahaha just as I said!


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

bellew is fckung this up if he gets beat he's a disgrace, for two rounds haye stood there could barely stand didn't throw a punch and didnt even lift his hands up


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

workinprogress1 said:


> bellew is fckung this up if he gets beat he's a disgrace, for two rounds haye stood there could barely stand didn't throw a punch and didnt even lift his hands up


 Hayes basically a punchbag.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Bellew scared of getting banged by one punch


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

workinprogress1 said:


> bellew is fckung this up if he gets beat he's a disgrace, for two rounds haye stood there could barely stand didn't throw a punch and didnt even lift his hands up


 It's like he was scared to knock him out of confused by it all. I'd love to see haye catch him with one of his all or nothings


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Weird from beginning to end


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

good fight in the end, took the injury to even it out maybe and turn it into a decent tear up


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

@barsnack wtf was that


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Bellew definitely not worthy of the win. Haye would of smashed him given the chance in the later rounds. Eddie hears a grade A c0ck too.

Derek Chisora in the ring too, he got kn0cked out early!


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Adonis Creed loses again to the scouse


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Am I the only one thinking that was all a bit suspect? Haye lasted ages and was still throwing back. Didn't look like any power shots before Haye went through the ropes & then the towel?

Big rematch by any chance?


----------



## GetOffMyCloud (Sep 10, 2016)

zak007 said:


> Bellew definitely not worthy of the win. Haye would of smashed him given the chance in the later rounds. Eddie hears a grade A c0ck too.
> 
> Derek Chisora in the ring too, he got kn0cked out early!


 Eddie almost got knocked out when he jumped in the ring to hug bellew haha.

Haye is being very gracious to make sure he gets the rematch because he knows if it wasn't for his leg he would have smashed the s**t out of bellew.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

GetOffMyCloud said:


> Eddie almost got knocked out when he jumped in the ring to hug bellew haha.
> 
> *Haye is being very gracious to make sure he gets the rematch because he knows if it wasn't for his leg he would have smashed the s**t out of bellew. *


 Damn right!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

What a load of s**t.

Fair at bellew with his tactic. But with a f**ked ankle haye was a sitting duck and still couldn't get put away.

Can't even say he was sparing Hayes safety as he was trying to Ko him.


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

wtf is this after fight speech from haye?

i'd rather he come out with an excuse than all this bollox sounds like haye just looking for a rematch payday

never mentioned the injury once, tony had the bigger heart, tony wanted it more on the night etc etc, he won the fight fair and square, wtf who says that after all the pre fight hype

if you paid 16 quid for that it seems like all the pre fight hype was a big pre arranged con


----------



## GetOffMyCloud (Sep 10, 2016)

Also funny how David Haye can do 6 rounds with a crippled leg but a dodgy toe is game over lol.

He did show heart tonight to be fair for him though


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

I was slightly worried for Haye at one point, thought he may have had a bleed.


----------



## GetOffMyCloud (Sep 10, 2016)

workinprogress1 said:


> wtf is this after fight speech from haye?
> 
> i'd rather he come out with an excuse than all this bollox sounds like haye just looking for a rematch payday
> 
> ...


 lol it's surreal how they're not mentioning the fact Haye was crippled.

Bellew: "he hit me hard man". Yeah well just imagine how hard it would feel if he had two legs LOL


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Haye's crying out for the rematch and you can see it in his eyes he's gutted he couldn't do it


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

He beat him fair and square. I wonder if he will oblige a rematch. Maybe in his home town. He beat him fair and square.


----------



## GetOffMyCloud (Sep 10, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> I was slightly worried for Haye at one point, thought he may have had a bleed.


 Pretty sure someone has to hit you for you to get a bleed...


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Faker than WWE


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

zak007 said:


> Bellew definitely not worthy of the win. Haye would of smashed him given the chance in the later rounds. Eddie hears a grade A c0ck too.
> 
> Derek Chisora in the ring too, he got kn0cked out early!


 This is a joke bellew can't even knock out a cripple. What a joke fighter :confused1:


----------



## GetOffMyCloud (Sep 10, 2016)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Faker than WWE


 WWE IS FAKE!!??!!!?!!!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

GetOffMyCloud said:


> WWE IS FAKE!!??!!!?!!!


 Sorry bro :lol:


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

GetOffMyCloud said:


> lol it's surreal how they're not mentioning the fact Haye was crippled.
> 
> Bellew: "he hit me hard man". Yeah well just imagine how hard it would feel if he had two legs LOL


 Considering what he said about his toe don't think they'd mention that but everyone knows how that clown won


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

what did bellew say: "i dont give a sh1t about the win, i've just secured my kids future"

well that's great that your 3 kids will be able to buy their own primark trousers to look nice and smart on their first day at work when they turn 16 at Mcdonalds but the people who paid 16 quid wanted to watch a boxing match


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Hilarious seeing Haye with his tongue up Bellew's arsehole trying to get a rematch. Tbf though it's only fair cause we all know Haye would have won that fight before the injury, quite laughable that Bellew was punching himself out round after round trying to get a knockout on someone who had no balance.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

workinprogress1 said:


> what did bellew say: "i dont give a sh1t about the win, i've just secured my kids future"
> 
> well that's great that your 3 kids will be able to by their own primark trousers to look nice and smart on their first day at work when they turn 16 at Mcdonalds but the people who paid 16 quid wanted to watch a boxing match


 It was strangley interesting and had no issue until the towel was thrown in. Haye wasn't hurt from a power punch at that point..


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Both pussyoles acting bad. And cringe at them licking each other asses.


----------



## GetOffMyCloud (Sep 10, 2016)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Hilarious seeing Haye with his tongue up Bellew's arsehole trying to get a rematch. Tbf though it's only fair cause we all know Haye would have won that fight before the injury, quite laughable that Bellew was punching himself out round after round trying to get a knockout on someone who had no balance.


 It's hard knocking out mono peds, don't be mean.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

GetOffMyCloud said:


> Haye is being very gracious to make sure he gets the rematch because he *knows if it wasn't for his leg he would have smashed the s**t out of bellew. *


 This

Wasn't nice to see Haye like that. respect to him.

I'm speechless. buzzing for Bellew, sorry for Haye


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> It was strangley interesting and had no issue until the towel was thrown in. Haye wasn't hurt from a power punch at that point..


 Yea didn't get the towel bit bottle job why wait 5 rounds shamefull really


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

what would the point of a re-match be?

now we know all the pre fight agg and needle was all bollox they're gonna do a pay per view of two good mates that both basically admitted afterwards they were just doing it for the money, and without the injury we've seen how technically the fight would've gone anyway, cagey and both fighters looking to counter

if bellew couldnt knock him spark out, or even really hurt him cos he was up and ready to still go even at the end with the injury then what chance he can in the re-match

so everyone will pay 16 quid to put some more dough in these two's pockets knowing now deep down they're best mates, and that if everything goes to plan bellew cant get near knocking him out, they'll dance around for 4-5 rounds then haye knocks him out

you'd have to pay me to watch it


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

babyarm said:


> Yea didn't get the towel bit bottle job why wait 5 rounds shamefull really


 He was still throwing harder shots than Bellew at that point. Just don't get it..


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> He was still throwing harder shots than Bellew at that point. Just don't get it..


 Looks like Shane bottled it


----------



## GetOffMyCloud (Sep 10, 2016)

workinprogress1 said:


> what would the point of a re-match be?
> 
> now we know all the pre fight agg and needle was all bollox they're gonna do a pay per view of two good mates that both basically admitted afterwards they were just doing it for the money, and without the injury we've seen how technically the fight would've gone anyway, cagey and both fighters looking to counter
> 
> ...


 I would put quite a lot of money on Haye in the rematch to be fair. No way he's losing another one and odds won't be too bad.

But yeah agree fight would be s**t. Haye Briggs next fight lol


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Why not just let the ref call it :lol:


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Even before the injury Haye looked slow and cumbersome, was swinging punches rather than throwing and seldom landing

The times he landed on bellew it had very little effect

Shambles the way the fight went, but goes back to my comment on page 1 - never rated Haye - he looked shite before he got injured then the fight was a joke from then on


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

I can not believe he couldn't properly put him away with that knee problem. he was an open target countless times and was rocked 2 or 3 times out of every shot bellew threw. dislike haye but that was a joke really. bookies would've got battered tonight.


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

GetOffMyCloud said:


> I would put quite a lot of money on Haye in the rematch to be fair.


 haye would be even shorter in the re-match

he was 1/7 for this fight, stood there for 3 rounds disabled didnt move a muscle hands down by his side and bellew barely rocked him

haye would be about a 1/12 shot in the rematch, bellew showed that even david haye standing there as a punch bag he couldnt rock him

in the round after his ankle went number of times bellew knocked haye down = 0, number of times haye knocked himself down swinging with one foot = 3

if you cant put away a guy that's knocking himself over what chance have you got when he's 100% lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

CG88 said:


> Even before the injury Haye looked slow and cumbersome, was swinging punches rather than throwing and seldom landing
> 
> The times he landed on bellew it had very little effect
> 
> Shambles the way the fight went, but goes back to my comment on page 1 - never rated Haye - he looked shite before he got injured then the fight was a joke from then on


 He was still landing harder shots than Bellew who comes out that fight with zero credibility IMO. Haye was wide open for atleast 3 rounds before he strangley found some more fight


----------



## GetOffMyCloud (Sep 10, 2016)

workinprogress1 said:


> haye would be even shorter in the re-match
> 
> he was 1/7 for this fight, stood there for 3 rounds disabled didnt move a muscle hands down by his side and bellew barely rocked him
> 
> haye would be about a 1/12 shot in the rematch, bellew showed that even david haye standing there as a punch bag he couldnt rock him


 Yeah probably but not a lot shorter when you factor in chance of injury reoccurring. Would still chuck a couple ton on it. From the sounds of bellew I don't think there will be a rematch. He just said how he was s**t scared before the fight and his missus was crying at him not to die. Not exactly fighting talk...


----------



## GetOffMyCloud (Sep 10, 2016)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> He was still landing harder shots than Bellew who comes out that fight with zero credibility IMO. Haye was wide open for atleast 3 rounds before he strangley found some more fight


 Haye only had to land one proper shot and he would have rocked Bellew. Without the injury I think it was pretty clear Haye would have knocked him out.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

GetOffMyCloud said:


> Haye only had to land one proper shot and he would have rocked Bellew. Without the injury I think it was pretty clear Haye would have knocked him out.


 I was bit suspect of the injury but just seen close up and looks like he's f**ked his ankle. Guess adrenaline kicked in after few sitting duck rounds and was landing better shots than Bellew. Wasn't a power shot that put him through the ropes and think he could have won it.

Think he'll be livid when he looks back on it


----------



## GetOffMyCloud (Sep 10, 2016)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> I was bit suspect of the injury but just seen close up and looks like he's f**ked his ankle. Guess adrenaline kicked in after few sitting duck rounds and was landing better shots than Bellew. Wasn't a power shot that put him through the ropes and think he could have won it.
> 
> Think he'll be livid when he looks back on it


 Don't think he would have won it in the last round. Think they just chucked the towel in for his dignity


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

GetOffMyCloud said:


> Don't think he would have won it in the last round. Think they just chucked the towel in for his dignity


 Not sure what score cards looked like? Bellew wasn't doing a lot to win it


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> He was still landing harder shots than Bellew who comes out that fight with zero credibility IMO. Haye was wide open for atleast 3 rounds before he strangley found some more fight


 Of course, but he was always the favourite for the fight - but going off what we seen before the injury, haye is shite and finished IMO

Was strange how he suddenly got a spring back in his step Haye, adrenaline and getting used to pain probs


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

GetOffMyCloud said:


> Haye only had to land one proper shot and he would have rocked Bellew. Without the injury I think it was pretty clear Haye would have knocked him out.


 He did, landed a good right then left in round 4(I think it was 4) and bellew staggered back and regained composure, didn't go down like most expected him to if Haye landed


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

CG88 said:


> He did, landed a good right then left in round 4(I think it was 4) and bellew staggered back and regained composure, didn't go down like most expected him to if Haye landed


 I think without the injury Haye would eventually have put his lights out especially seeing how much Bellew gassed against a crock


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Not sure what fight people were watching. Injury came in round 6. Haye was doing very little before that and was behind on score cards at that point.

Bellew started to tire going in for kill, but had done much better than everyone had said he would before the sixth. Haye was supposed to spark him out in a couple of rounds according to most on here.

No interest in rematch. Bellew should go back to cruiser where he is legitimate champion. Haye should have stayed in retirement, Joshua, wilder, Parker,Klitschko would hammer him.


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

Was a no win situation for Bellew, knock him out and he's knocking out somebody who couldn't move, don't knock him he's not powerful enough.

i thought it was a poor fight and highlights how "heavyweight" boxing has fallen in the last 15 years or so!

Haye was obviously trying to go for the first round knock out and could of (and should of) been KO'd himself he was that reckless. Bellew wasn't comfortable carrying the extra weight and it showed.

would have been better to see they fight at cruiserweight a few years ago


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Not sure what fight people were watching. Injury came in round 6. Haye was doing very little before that and was behind on score cards at that point.
> 
> Bellew started to tire going in for kill, but had done much better than everyone had said he would before the sixth. Haye was supposed to spark him out in a couple of rounds according to most on here.
> 
> No interest in rematch. Bellew should go back to cruiser where he is legitimate champion. Haye should have stayed in retirement, Joshua, wilder, Parker,Klitschko would hammer him.


 Don't agree, Haye was actually growing into the fight round by round until the injury. Bellew offered very little threat and Haye was just measuring him up at will.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Not sure what fight people were watching. Injury came in round 6. Haye was doing very little before that and was* behind on score cards *at that point.
> 
> Bellew started to tire going in for kill, but had done much better than everyone had said he would before the sixth. Haye was supposed to spark him out in a couple of rounds according to most on here.
> 
> No interest in rematch. Bellew should go back to cruiser where he is legitimate champion. Haye should have stayed in retirement, Joshua, wilder, Parker,Klitschko would hammer him.


 Incorrect Haye was slightly ahead on the score cards until round 6, then it all turned pair shaped 

A fit Haye would have won by KO

The gods were smiling on Bellew


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Incorrect Haye was slightly ahead on the score cards until round 6, then it all turned pair shaped
> 
> A fit Haye would have won by KO
> 
> The gods were smiling on Bellew


 Shoulda, woulda, coulda


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Don't agree, Haye was actually growing into the fight round by round until the injury. Bellew offered very little threat and Haye was just measuring him up at will.


 It's irrelevant now. Haye was the heavyweight, hadn't troubled Bellew too much before the 6th at all.

Bellew is a fantasist if he thinks he could beat Wilder, Parker or Joshua, he needs to go back down to where he is a very good cruiser weight.

Eddie Hearn is a master of building fights up, this one warranted no where near the exposure it got, hats off to him.

Joshua Klitschko is a proper heavyweight fight between two of the best in the world. Far more interested in that one.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

I thought it was a very interesting fight especially up to the Haye injury . Haye probably won 4 out of the first 5 rounds but Bellew was making Haye look incredibly slow. The amount of times Haye wildy swung and missed with the right hand was unbelievable, and the few times he did land flush Bellew soaked em up with little problem.

Bellew possibly wasn't throwing enough back to punish Haye when he missed but he still always looked a live threat(pre injury). Even if the injury hadn't occurred still think Bellew may have come into it more as the fight progressed, as was always his game plan to stay out of trouble early and see if Haye was found wanting in the latter stages.

To sum it Haye performance was shockingly bad for a 1/6 fav (or whatever) and Bellew fought a great and clever fight for a rank outsider in 1st heavyweight fight.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Head still says Haye, but people should be under no illusion over what David Haye is or indeed was.
> 
> He was overated and still is,he is explosive and powerful and looked good in the ring, but his opposition was s**t. No ifs or buts, he has never really been tested, when he stepped up he got put in his place. Look at his record, he ha beat no really stand out names, Mormeck was a decent fighter, Valuev was a paper champ in a time when the heavyweight division was on its arse. Chisora is European level as was Big Mac.
> 
> Bellew is more relevant to the here and now, both dickheads though. Eddie has done another amazing job of making a big fight out of two not so big fighters.


 Agree this fight was way over hyped but so is AJ vs past it Klitschko. Not fooled by that one in the slightest.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Agree this fight was way over hyped but so is AJ vs past it Klitschko. Not fooled by that one in the slightest.


 Klitscho is past his best but is a legend with unmatched experience. AJ is really still a novice albeit with exceptional talent and potential.

It's no Ali / Foreman but it's still a very interesting high level match up, AJ's hardest fight to date was Dylian Whyte, and Klitscho even at 41 (or whatever) is a completely different proposition than that. This is going to be a big indicator of how good (or not) AJ could turn out to be.

If you're a British boxing fan can't see how you couldn't be looking forward to this one.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Agree this fight was way over hyped but so is AJ vs past it Klitschko. Not fooled by that one in the slightest.


 Looking forward to that one to be honest. Until the Fury fight Klitschko was absolute top dog. Joshua looks brilliant but hasn't fought anyone near Klitschko so interested to see how he does.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Looking forward to that one to be honest. Until the Fury fight Klitschko was absolute top dog. Joshua looks brilliant but hasn't fought anyone near Klitschko so interested to see how he does.


 If the Klitschko who fought Fury turns up then I can't see it lasting long with AJ's power. Just feel he's spent and it's another typical Hearn fight. Time will tell.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> If the Klitschko who fought Fury turns up then I can't see it lasting long with AJ's power. Just feel he's spent and it's another typical Hearn fight. Time will tell.


 I'll be putting a few quid on AJ, will be interesting to see how the bookies see it.

Would like too see AJ Parker Wilder and eventually Fury fight it out for too spot.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> I'll be putting a few quid on AJ, will be interesting to see how the bookies see it.
> 
> Would like too see AJ Parker Wilder and eventually Fury fight it out for too spot.


 Think Klitschko should have enough experience to take it to the middle rounds but can't see AJ getting troubled too much. Wilder looks a threat, Bellew would be off his rocker to take that one


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I think the heavyweight boxing scene is farcical at the moment. Last nights fight was a tragedy.

I cant rate Joshua until he meets a decent opponent. Whyte rocked Joshua in that fight yet was all over the place.

Vlad is well past his sell by date! Its just a pay day for him...


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I think the heavyweight boxing scene is farcical at the moment. Last nights fight was a tragedy.
> 
> I cant rate Joshua until he meets a decent opponent. Whyte rocked Joshua in that fight yet was all over the place.
> 
> Vlad is well past his sell by date! Its just a pay day for him...


 Heavyweight division is probably the best it's been for the last 15 years.

Some huge fights out there if the top fighters go against each other.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Heavyweight division is probably the best it's been for the last 20 years.
> 
> Some huge fights out there if the top fighters go against each other.


 Doesn't really say much. It's been on its ass for so long. Since lewis retired that was pretty much the end of it and allowed the klits to dominate. When the best we had was danny Williams and Michael sprott or fraudley the UK heavyweight scene was done.

Thing is the rest of the world didn't have much to offer either.

While the new generation are ok, many of us have fond memories of yesteryear and the new crop just don't compare.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

empzb said:


> Doesn't really say much. It's been on its ass for so long. Since lewis retired that was pretty much the end of it and allowed the klits to dominate. When the best we had was danny Williams and Michael sprott or fraudley the UK heavyweight scene was done.
> 
> Thing is the rest of the world didn't have much to offer either.
> 
> While the new generation are ok, many of us have fond memories of yesteryear and the new crop just don't compare.


 Been watching boxing for 30+ years, people look back at the heavyweight division with rose tinted glasses.

Any boxing pundit will tell you the heavyweight division is alive again. Top 10 are all good fighters.

I loved the Lewis, Tyson, Holyfield, Bowe days, but other than the top 3 or 4 there were some poor fighters around at that time. Lewis wasn't fighting superstar after superstar and Holyfield was beaten by some very average fighters.

If Tyson hadn't of been locked up it may have been different but the truth is a lot of the fights happened too late.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Not up many considering Haye was on one leg for 5 rounds

View attachment IMG_2327.PNG


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I cant rate Joshua until he meets a decent opponent


 lol like who?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

workinprogress1 said:


> lol like who?


 Exactly my point.....!


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Exactly my point.....!


 so he could be better than tyson or ali but if for the next 10 years there remains fcuk all out there for him to fight we'll never know?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

workinprogress1 said:


> so he could be better than tyson or ali but if for the next 10 years there remains fcuk all out there for him to fight we'll never know?


 Yes I think he has got huge potential and would love to see him come up against a big boxer heavy puncher, a younger Lewis or Vitali


----------



## mig8888 (Jul 27, 2010)

workinprogress1 said:


> so he could be better than tyson or ali but if for the next 10 years there remains fcuk all out there for him to fight we'll never know?


 A young Tyson would ruin the aging washed up klitschko in no time at all. Lets see how Joshua does.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Yes I think he has got huge potential and would love to see him come up against a big boxer heavy puncher, a younger Lewis or Vitali


 So all he needs is a time machine, not sure Eddie Hearn will be able to pull that one off.


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Yes I think he has got huge potential and would love to see him come up against a big boxer heavy puncher, a younger Lewis or Vitali


 he looks the best thing to come along in the past 10 years to me

but if the heavyweight division carries on how it's been the past 10 years then yeah he'll cruise through a nice cushy career and we'll probs never know how good he really is, let's hope a couple of decent other fighters come along and test him, although i know it's been debated on here before but they seem to go into NFL, MMA and even WWE instead lol! the money fell out of the heavyweight division, mma came along and lumps started getting paid 50 mil a year to go into the nfl, meanwhile the little guys, mayweather etc have kept boxing alive getting paid ridic amounts per fight

difficult to see the heavyweight division picking up again


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> So all he needs is a time machine, not sure Eddie Hearn will be able to pull that one off.


 Why be a knob about it? you know what I mean...... well you will if you profess to be the boxing fan you do!

David Haye has undergone surgery for a ruptured Achilles tendon

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/boxing/article-4283932/Haye-undergoes-surgery-career-threatening-injury.html#ixzz4aTeHPdxG 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

mig8888 said:


> A young Tyson would ruin the aging washed up klitschko in no time at all. Lets see how Joshua does.


 tyson wouldve destroyed both of the brothers in the ring at the same time in their prime

tyson just wanted to go out and put people in a coma

half decent fighters these days want, in this order...........

1) money

2) followers on instagram, facebook and twitter

3) and it's a distant third.......................titles


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Why be a knob about it? you know what I mean...... well you will if you profess to be the boxing fan you do!
> 
> David Haye has undergone surgery for a ruptured Achilles tendon
> 
> ...


 Because he can't fight those two can he, it's daft trying to compare.

Fact is, if you watch boxing, you'd know there are good fighters in the Heavyweight division. AJ, Klitschko, Parker, Wilder, Fury, Stiverne, Pulev, Povetkin, Ortiz, Browne, Haye.They just need to fight one another, the top 10 have never come up against one another.

Wasnt trying to be a dick, said it tongue in cheek, but on most forums any conversation on current boxing reverts back to the Tyson days or Benn and Eubank days.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Dont get why Shane threw the towel in in round 11

If youre going to pull him out do it immediately in round 6, that way they could have hyped a rematch


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Because he can't fight those two can he, it's daft trying to compare.
> 
> Fact is, if you watch boxing, you'd know there are good fighters in the Heavyweight division. AJ, Klitschko, Parker, Wilder, Fury, Stiverne, Pulev, Povetkin, Ortiz, Browne, Haye.They just need to fight one another, the top 10 have never come up against one another.
> 
> Wasnt trying to be a dick, said it tongue in cheek, but on most forums any conversation on current boxing reverts back to the Tyson days or Benn and Eubank days.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Not one of the chumps today could live with this guy.....His fighting weight was only 15st 5lbs.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

0161M said:


> Dont get why Shane threw the towel in in round 11
> 
> If youre going to pull him out do it immediately in round 6, that way they could have hyped a rematch


 Exactly what baffled me and Haye looked no more hurt at that point either. He started landing a few shots if anything.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Not one of the chumps today could live with this guy.....His fighting weight was only 15st 5lbs.


 Love to watch Tyson, it's a shame he never fulfilled his potential


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Because he can't fight those two can he, it's daft trying to compare.
> 
> Fact is, if you watch boxing, you'd know there are good fighters in the Heavyweight division. AJ, Klitschko, Parker, Wilder, Fury, Stiverne, Pulev, Povetkin, Ortiz, Browne, Haye.They just need to fight one another, the top 10 have never come up against one another.
> 
> Wasnt trying to be a dick, said it tongue in cheek, but on most forums any conversation on current boxing reverts back to the Tyson days or Benn and Eubank days.


 TBF Ortiz, Browne, Povetkin, Pulev, Stiverne, Haye are all in their late 30's and none were ever exactly world beaters, a prime Haye could well be the best of that bunch.

Fury is the most proven of the younger guys , AJ and Wilder could be the real deal, Parker and Hughie Fury also decent prospects. I don't think there's a huge depth of talent, but there's potentially 3 or 4 that could make it a decent era with some big fights.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

MickeyE said:


> TBF Ortiz, Browne, Povetkin, Pulev, Stiverne, Haye are all in their late 30's and none were ever exactly world beaters, a prime Haye could well be the best of that bunch.
> 
> Fury is the most proven of the younger guys , AJ and Wilder could be the real deal, Parker and Hughie Fury also decent prospects. I don't think there's a huge depth of talent, but there's potentially 3 or 4 that could make it a decent era with some big fights.


 Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying they are superstars, but they are good fighters. If you look at the 'great heavyweights' they were beat by average fighters, such is the way in Heavyweight boxing. Rahman and Mcall were distinctly average yet managed to beat Lennox, who imo is one of the best ever.

Still think Ortiz has a lot to offer if Eddie pushes him on,Povetkin and Browne are embroiled in drug bans so may be ruled out.Hopefully the top guys i.e. Wilder, AJ, Parker Fury will actually get to face each other in their prime. Would expect Klitschko to retire if he's beaten in April.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Get the feeling Hayes foot wasn't right pre fight hence the Germany trip to see doc. Explains wild swinging to try & get it done.

If injury was other way round does anyone really think Haye doesn't put his lights out within the round let alone 5?


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying they are superstars, but they are good fighters. If you look at the 'great heavyweights' they were beat by average fighters, such is the way in Heavyweight boxing. Rahman and Mcall were distinctly average yet managed to beat Lennox, who imo is one of the best ever.
> 
> Still think Ortiz has a lot to offer if Eddie pushes him on,Povetkin and Browne are embroiled in drug bans so may be ruled out.Hopefully the top guys i.e. Wilder, AJ, Parker Fury will actually get to face each other in their prime. Would expect Klitschko to retire if he's beaten in April.


 just dont understand the love for lewis

got beat by oliver mcCall when mcCall was a half decent fighter and not smoking crack walking round the ring crying

was even getting bashed up by bruno until bruno ran out of steam and couldn't hold on

beat tyson and holyfield when they were past their best

not saying he was terrible, just i've never overly rated him and wouldnt go anywhere near saying is one of the best ever, i wouldnt even say top 10 tbh


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Love to watch Tyson, it's a shame he never fulfilled his potential


 i think he did tbh, wouldve loved to have seen him vs holyfield before he went jail, when they were both at their best

forgiving tyson buster douglas fight seen as how his preparation involved him walking around japan with don king for a few weeks in matching fur coats and douglas fought the fight of his life, tyson was still a monster, even when he came out of jail he bashed most people up, got his titles back, wasn't quite the same though, you could tell if you watched holyfield tyson 1 something was going to happen in the second, tyson in the first just couldnt beat him, holyfield was too good, could take a shot and tyson was 10 - 20% worse than before he went jail, good enough to beat everyone else but for 12 rounds he couldnt spark holyfield, he knew it, he knew in the rematch he couldnt beat him, didnt have that edge, power, desire whatever to beat a holyfield in his prime with such a granite chin, the one place he was always happy and comfortable the ring and holyfield fcuked that up for him, to say he reacted badly is an understatement  :lol:


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

workinprogress1 said:


> i think he did tbh, wouldve loved to have seen him vs holyfield before he went jail, when they were both at their best
> 
> forgiving tyson buster douglas fight seen as how his preparation involved him walking around japan with don king for a few weeks in matching fur coats and douglas fought the fight of his life, tyson was still a monster, even when he came out of jail he bashed most people up, got his titles back, wasn't quite the same though, you could tell if you watched holyfield tyson 1 something was going to happen in the second, tyson in the first just couldnt beat him, holyfield was too good, could take a shot and tyson was 10 - 20% worse than before he went jail, good enough to beat everyone else but for 12 rounds he couldnt spark holyfield, he knew it, he knew in the rematch he couldnt beat him, didnt have that edge, power, desire whatever to beat a holyfield in his prime with such a granite chin, the one place he was always happy and comfortable the ring and holyfield fcuked that up for him, to say he reacted badly is an understatement  :lol:


 The other 3 big names of his generation were Holyfield, Lewis and Bowe. The Bowe fight never happened for whatever reason and the other 2 happened to late.

I'm not knocking his record, just think it's a shame he didn't fight either of those 3 in his prime as he could well have beaten them. The jail term ruined his career.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Lennox easily the greatest heavy of the modern era, look at his record, beaten by a haymaker (McCall, trained by Steward who then jumped ship and trained Lennox) and badly underprepared for Rahman. The beatings he dished out to those two in the follow ups were great, McCall never recovered. Beat Holyfield, Bowe swerved him, avenged all his losses, I could go on..........

Also starched his heir (Vlad) easily when over the hill and too heavy.

Tyson was awesome for a few years, 86-90 but was a joke after that, getting bashed up by anybody decent he fought. Lennox took his soul and he finished his career in disgrace, quitting on his stool against Kevin McBride


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Lennox easily the greatest heavy of the modern era, look at his record, beaten by a haymaker (McCall, trained by Steward who then jumped ship and trained Lennox) and badly underprepared for Rahman. The beatings he dished out to those two in the follow ups were great, McCall never recovered. Beat Holyfield, Bowe swerved him, avenged all his losses, I could go on..........
> 
> *Also starched his heir (Vlad) easily when over the hill and too heavy.*
> 
> Tyson was awesome for a few years, 86-90 but was a joke after that, getting bashed up by anybody decent he fought. Lennox took his soul and he finished his career in disgrace, quitting on his stool against Kevin McBride


 Lewis fought Vitali and was behind on all of the judges scorecards when the fight was stopped and awarded to Lewis because the doctor wouldn't allow Klitscho to continue due to a cut. Hardly an easy victory!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

MickeyE said:


> Lewis fought Vitali and was behind on all of the judges scorecards when the fight was stopped and awarded to Lewis when the doctor wouldn't allow Klitscho to continue due to a cut. Hardly an easy victory!


 That was a tough fight with some massive shots thrown by both boxers. The cut sustained by Vitali was an extremely bad one.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

MickeyE said:


> Lewis fought Vitali and was behind on all of the judges scorecards when the fight was stopped and awarded to Lewis because the doctor wouldn't allow Klitscho to continue due to a cut. Hardly an easy victory!


 Loved watching Vitali, warrior he was, used to walk through massive punches


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MickeyE said:


> Lewis fought Vitali and was behind on all of the judges scorecards when the fight was stopped and awarded to Lewis because the doctor wouldn't allow Klitscho to continue due to a cut. Hardly an easy victory!


 Vitali's face was hanging off and he required 60 stitches afterwards. What did you want Lennox to do, cut his head off 

EDIT : I'm amazed that the doctor let it go on for so long TBH, he was cut in the 3rd and blood was seeping into his eye.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Vitali's face was hanging off and he required 60 stitches afterwards. What did you want Lennox to do, cut his head off


 And he wanted to continue, was crazy

View attachment IMG_9130.JPG


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

CG88 said:


> And he wanted to continue, was crazy
> 
> View attachment 139876


 Vitali was great and a very hard man but the ref gave him every chance from the 3rd round when he got the cut until the 6th when he stopped it!! The cut was caused by a big overhand right from Lewis.

IMO, should have been stopped much earlier as blood was seeping into Vitali's eye impeding his vision, not what you want against Lennox!!


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Vitali was great and a very hard man but the ref gave him every chance from the 3rd round when he got the cut until the 6th when he stopped it!! The cut was caused by a big overhand right from Lewis.
> 
> IMO, should have been stopped much earlier as blood was seeping into Vitali's eye impeding his vision, not what you want against Lennox!!


 No chance he could see out of that eye by the time the fight was stopped

My lasting memory of that fight is Vitali rushing to the middle of the ring after stoppage looking for whoever stopped the fight screaming 'no' 'no' :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

CG88 said:


> No chance he could see out of that eye by the time the fight was stopped
> 
> My lasting memory of that fight is Vitali rushing to the middle of the ring after stoppage looking for whoever stopped the fight screaming 'no' 'no' :lol:


 Haahaa, remember that like it was yesterday!!!


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> The other 3 big names of his generation were Holyfield, Lewis and Bowe. The Bowe fight never happened for whatever reason and the other 2 happened to late.
> 
> I'm not knocking his record, just think it's a shame he didn't fight either of those 3 in his prime as he could well have beaten them. The jail term ruined his career.


 i think he wouldve destroyed them, and easily tbh

i don't think the jail term ruined his career completely, he came out of jail and within 3 fights had won two world championships back

he had lost an edge and holyfield in 96 was just too good, if it had happened in 91, pre jail when it was supposed to, if he hadn't lost to douglas i think it was supposed to happen quite quickly after i think tyson would've destroyed him tbh

as for those of his generation, i'm not sure when his generation was tbh

spinks was unbeaten and had never even been knocked down i think and tyson demolished him, larry holmes had only ever lost one fight and is definitely one of the greatest of all time and tyson bulldozed right through him like he was nothing, berbick wasn't the best in the world but went the distance with a larry holmes in his prime and beat ali (ali obv not in his prime) and i think no one will forget the jelly legs tyson gave him in that fight

tony tucker was a very good fighter and unbeaten when he fought tyson, tucker beat McCall and this was when McCall was at his best, tyson cruised past him, only seen bits of the fight cos it went the distance but looked like tyson was in second gear

talking of how good lewis was, especially in regards to tyson when lewis and bruno fought i've seen the fight and if frank had more of a chin the result would've been very different because for 7 rounds bruno dominated him, now obv you've got to have a chin but the classier boxer in that fight was certainly bruno, until he got clocked he made lews look like a nothing, and look what tyson did to bruno, twice

so i think tyson certainly fulfilled his potential and we saw the best of him, had he not gone to jail would we have seen in 92-93 him demolish holyfield and bowe? yes! but because he didnt i dont think you can say he didnt fulfill his potential

i think the guy proved himself against top class enough


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Lennox easily the greatest heavy of the modern era, look at his record, beaten by a haymaker (McCall, trained by Steward who then jumped ship and trained Lennox) and badly underprepared for Rahman. The beatings he dished out to those two in the follow ups were great, McCall never recovered. Beat Holyfield, Bowe swerved him, avenged all his losses, I could go on..........
> 
> Also starched his heir (Vlad) easily when over the hill and too heavy.
> 
> Tyson was awesome for a few years, 86-90 but was a joke after that, getting bashed up by anybody decent he fought. Lennox took his soul and he finished his career in disgrace, quitting on his stool against Kevin McBride


 lol

lennox didn't take his soul tyson was gone long before that fight

he was never the same after tyson holyfeild 1

if tyson didnt go to jail then lennox would have fought him early 90's and gone to sleep like the rest


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

workinprogress1 said:


> lol
> 
> lennox didn't take his soul tyson was gone long before that fight
> 
> ...


 If my aunty had bollox, she'd be my uncle.

We can only go off what happened and their records.

Tyson's record does not put him in anyones (who knows about boxing) top 10 HWs of all time.

Tyson's record in his very short peak:-

Carl Williams
Frank Bruno
Michael Spinks
Tony Tubbs
Larry Holmes
Tyrell Biggs
Tony Tucker
Pinklon Thomas
James Smith
Trevor Berbick

Larry Holmes was a ghost by this stage. How impressed are you with his record from 86-90 before he was iced by Buster?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Lennox's peak was from 1992-2003, so he obviously has more fights.

Vitali Klitschko
Mike Tyson
Hasim Rahman
Hasim Rahman - L
David Tua
Francois Botha
Michael Grant
Evander Holyfield
Evander Holyfield - D
Željko Mavrović 
Shannon Briggs
Andrew Golota
Henry Akinwande
Oliver McCall
Ray Mercer
Tommy Morrison
Justin Fortune
Lionel Butler
Oliver McCall - L
Phil Jackson
Frank Bruno
Tony Tucker
Donovan Ruddock

Record is much deeper and much longer due to being the superior fighter.

Everyone would have Lennox in top 10 HWs of all time.


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> If my aunty had bollox, she'd be my uncle.
> 
> We can only go off what happened and their records.
> 
> ...


 quite impressed tbh

i think everyone can forgive him the douglas fight, it wasnt like he came unstuck against a better fight or anything lol, i think he was like 1/100 to win that fight, he just didn't do any prep to that fight whatsoever, his trainer had died, don king got his claws into him and thought he didnt need to prepare he could just turn up and destroy people, obv you cant, even when you're a 1/100 shot and those probably are the right odds because that was the 1 out of 100 times if you had that fight where all the circumstances from boh sides came together to cause a douglas win, i think we know what happens the other 99 times

yeah and i'm not into if this and maybe that, from what i saw of tyson 86-90 i was very impressed and suggested to me he wouldve destroyed anyone put in his way

i've already gone into the credentials of opponents from that era, i'm reasonably impressed

and tbf i think EVERYONE that knows about boxing has tyson in their top 10 heavyweights of all time


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

workinprogress1 said:


> quite impressed tbh
> 
> i think everyone can forgive him the douglas fight, it wasnt like he came unstuck against a better fight or anything lol, i think he was like 1/100 to win that fight, he just didn't do any prep to that fight whatsoever, his trainer had died, don king got his claws into him and thought he didnt need to prepare he could just turn up and destroy people, obv you cant, even when you're a 1/100 shot and those probably are the right odds because that was the 1 out of 100 times if you had that fight where all the circumstances from boh sides came together to cause a douglas win, i think we know what happens the other 99 times
> 
> ...


 I thought we were talking about records, not who was shagging Robin Givens that week........

Looking through Google for "Top 10 heavyweights of all time", top 3 hits:-

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/boxing/2016/03/06/ranking-the-15-greatest-heavyweight-boxers-of-all-time/lennox-lewis - Tyson not in top 10, Lennox 6
http://www.boxingnewsonline.net/the-10-greatest-heavyweights-of-all-time - Tyson 10, Lennox 9
http://www.boxinginsider.com/columns/ten-great-heavyweights-time - Tyson not in top 10, Lennox 7.

I cannot be fooked looking for more but you get the point. Everyone has Lennox top 10, 1 out of 3 have Tyson top 10. Lennox far superior record and boxer.


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Lennox's peak was from 1992-2003, so he obviously has more fights.
> 
> Vitali Klitschko
> Mike Tyson
> ...


 off the top of my head and in no particular order i can think of ten that you could just not justify replacing one with lewis.....

dempsey

tyson

holyfield

marciano

frazier

foreman

holmes

louis

i'm tempted to say jack johnson because he was an awesome fighter and ahead of his time but but it's too long ago for him to be a decent comparison

ok i'm out lol, that's 8, but thats because the likes of bowe, spinks, klitschko,patterson, norton, tunney, lewis are much of a muchness imo behind those 8


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

workinprogress1 said:


> off the top of my head and in no particular order i can think of ten that you could just not justify replacing one with lewis.....
> 
> dempsey
> 
> ...


 Lennox sparked out Holyfield and Tyson. Check my previous post, I was actually amazed that someone had Tyson top 10!!

I'll do more for you when I have more time. I love this kind of thing.


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Lennox far superior record and boxer.


 :jaw: :lol:

me maybe not giving lewis his credit, ok

but lewis with just not a better record but the better fighter than tyson? lol no chance


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

workinprogress1 said:


> :jaw: :lol:
> 
> me maybe not giving lewis his credit, ok
> 
> but lewis with just not a better record but the better fighter than tyson? lol no chance


 I judge a boxer on his record, how would you judge a boxer 

Facts and figures are all stated in black and white above, Lennox far superior record and boxer.


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> I judge a boxer on his record, how would you judge a boxer
> 
> Facts and figures are all stated in black and white above, Lennox far superior record and boxer.


 dunno really, i dont have a set formula

also i've just checked lol you fibber, he never sparked holyfield, they had two fights, one was a draw, the other he won on a decision

the stats are too ambiguous when you say black and white like that's it, it's about who they fought, how they fought and when they fought them

just can't go with you on lewis being a better fighter than tyson


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

workinprogress1 said:


> dunno really, i dont have a set formula
> 
> also i've just checked lol you fibber, he never sparked holyfield, they had two fights, one was a draw, the other he won on a decision
> 
> ...


 Sparked = I meant beat TBH.

OK, we won't agree but good luck. Looking forward to GGG Jacobs and AJ Klit too.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

workinprogress1 said:


> dunno really, i dont have a set formula
> 
> also i've just checked lol you fibber, he never sparked holyfield, they had two fights, one was a draw, the other he won on a decision
> 
> ...


 It's subjective, which is why everyone will have different opinions and their top 10s will be different.

I loved Tyson and Lennox, truthfully would rather watch Tyson fight, but Huntinground is right in that Lewis record was better.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Lewis gave Tyson a boxing lesson when they met. It was a brutal fight.

Lewis is a big boxer puncher and on his day can beat anyone. His record speaks for its self.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Vitali's face was hanging off and he required 60 stitches afterwards. What did you want Lennox to do, cut his head off
> 
> EDIT : I'm amazed that the doctor let it go on for so long TBH, he was cut in the 3rd and blood was seeping into his eye.


 Vitali was winning on every scorecard . Lewis didn't cut him because he was outfighting him, it was just a very unlucky incident for Vitali

I wouldn't like to guess which way it would have went without the cut but it was anything but an easy win for Lewis. A bit lucky more like.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

All you cu**s forgetting the gypsy king

He's announced his return to tare up the division again :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

MickeyE said:


> Vitali was winning on every scorecard . Lewis didn't cut him because he was outfighting him, it was just a very unlucky incident for Vitali
> 
> I wouldn't like to guess which way it would have went without the cut but it was anything but an easy win for Lewis. A bit lucky more like.


 Vitali lost.....His face could not take the punishment. You have seen the picture. I know who was lucky....Imagine if the fight had continued, what horrendous damage could have been inflicted.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Vitali lost because he was unfortunate to get cut. He was winning the fight when it was stopped.

Anyone who watched that fight and came away thinking Lewis won it easily doesn't know anything about boxing. Simple.


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> All you cu**s forgetting the gypsy king
> 
> He's announced his return to tare up the division again :lol:


 ffs how could i forget!!!

just working out who to chuck out my top 8 now, looking like it's gonna have to be frazier or dempsey


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

MickeyE said:


> Vitali lost because he was unfortunate to get cut. He was winning the fight when it was stopped.
> 
> Anyone who watched that fight and came away thinking Lewis won it easily doesn't know anything about boxing. Simple.


 Remember thinking Lewis caught a lucky break with the cut. He was in a real fight that night & nothing easy about it.

I was big Lewis fan but no point being delusional about it


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Remember thinking Lewis caught a lucky break with the cut. He was in a real fight that night & nothing easy about it


 coincidentally he was getting proper bashed up by bruno for 6 rounds until he landed an out of nowhere hail mary punch in the 7th

maybe i'm just down on lewis cos i've never really rated him as a person either and he gets on my nerves, might make me a bit blinkered

what i would say is though the 8 i listed above are legends, would anyone ever say lewis is a legend?


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Remember thinking Lewis caught a lucky break with the cut. He was in a real fight that night & nothing easy about it.
> 
> I was big Lewis fan but no point being delusional about it


 Exactly. I loved Lewis too.

He never fancied the rematch either and that would have been a huge fight. He always had his head screwed on though Lewis.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Just watched highlights of the fight on YouTube to refresh my memory & Vitali was pissed at being stopped. Trying to remember last heavyweight fight that good. Haye vs Bellew looks like a dance off in comparison :lol:


----------



## LJA (Dec 27, 2015)

MickeyE said:


> Exactly. I loved Lewis too.
> 
> He never fancied the rematch either and that would have been a huge fight. He always had his head screwed on though Lewis.


 Too right he didn't want a rematch. He was well past his best at this point. He was nearly 38 and taking on a a big, talented, young and undefeated (apart from one where he got injured) fighter on a weeks notice was brave as it was.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

LJA said:


> Too right he didn't want a rematch. He was well past his best at this point. He was nearly 38 and taking on a a big, talented, young and undefeated (apart from one where he got injured) fighter on a weeks notice was brave as it was.


 Yeh Lewis was probably past his best but Vitali would have given him a good fight at any stage in his career TBH. I think he only took the fight at short notice because he really underestimated Vitali.


----------



## LJA (Dec 27, 2015)

MickeyE said:


> Yeh Lewis was probably past his best but Vitali would have given him a good fight at any stage in his career TBH. I think he only took the fight at short notice because he really underestimated Vitali.


 Yeah, he did. I expected him to lose the fight when it was announced.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MickeyE said:


> Vitali lost because he was unfortunate to get cut. He was winning the fight when it was stopped.
> 
> Anyone who watched that fight and came away thinking Lewis won it easily doesn't know anything about boxing. Simple.


 We will have to agree to disagree. Inflicting brutal facial injuries on your opponent is part of the game and no luck came into it as it was a big overhand right which caused it. If it was an elbow or headbutt, it could be considered lucky, as it was, Vitali was lucky to last 3 rounds.

Do you think that stopping an opponent legally is lucky then? Very strange viewpoint. I cannot be fooked digging out the Queensbury rules but an opponent getting his face lacerated by being battered repeatedly in the face is not lucky..........

I wouldn't like to predict the rest of the fight as very difficult to predict but IMO, Lennox was getting on top and would have KTFO Vitali in a number of rounds. Lennox stated this after the fight and stated that the cut robbed him of a KO (we all know Lennox could grandstand after fights though!!).

EDIT : 60 stitches in face is lucky :lol: :thumbup1:

EDIT 2 : There are so many people now who don't know the rules and/or don't know s**t about boxing and this is why Matchroom can sell the PPV dross it does. Haye Bellew, Brook GGG, any AJ show, the list goes on. Casuals lap it up and on Saturday probably had no idea that Thurman Garcia was taking place, real, true elite fighters :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> We will have to agree to disagree. Inflicting brutal facial injuries on your opponent is part of the game and no luck came into it as it was a big overhand right which caused it. If it was an elbow or headbutt, it could be considered lucky, as it was, Vitali was lucky to last 3 rounds.
> 
> Do you think that stopping an opponent legally is lucky then? Very strange viewpoint. I cannot be fooked digging out the Queensbury rules but an opponent getting his face lacerated by being battered repeatedly in the face is not lucky..........
> 
> ...


 "Casuals"

Easy there Freddie Roach :whistling:


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Huntingground said:


> We will have to agree to disagree. Inflicting brutal facial injuries on your opponent is part of the game and no luck came into it as it was a big overhand right which caused it. If it was an elbow or headbutt, it could be considered lucky, as it was, Vitali was lucky to last 3 rounds.
> 
> Do you think that stopping an opponent legally is lucky then? Very strange viewpoint. I cannot be fooked digging out the Queensbury rules but an opponent getting his face lacerated by being battered repeatedly in the face is not lucky..........
> 
> ...


 Agree with all of that mate, apart from that very last bit. Although it was a big jump in weight GGG Brook was as big box office as Thurman Garcia.

Eddie is brilliant at talking average fights up, but I do like his shows, undercards are usually decent you don't tend to get that with the American PPV.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> "Casuals"
> 
> Easy there Freddie Roach :whistling:


 Haahaaa, I hate the way Matchroom (who I liked originally) have turned the boxing events into WWF/darts (Barry Hearn effect), Sweet Caroline, Seven Nation Army, coked up/pished up punters scrapping at every show, total mismatches, Bellew jumping through the ropes after the BJ Flores fight, any half decent fight on PPV (Benn McClennan was on terrestrial TV FFS).

We need a proliferation of promoters and broadcasters willing to put on good shows, not some dogshit mismatches on PPV and sell it as "These don't really like each other" when everyone who knows anything about boxing knew that Haye and Bellew were mates!!

Rant over


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Agree with all of that mate, apart from that very last bit. Although it was a big jump in weight GGG Brook was as big box office as Thurman Garcia.
> 
> Eddie is brilliant at talking average fights up, but I do like his shows, undercards are usually decent you don't tend to get that with the American PPV.


 I thought Kell done well but the outcome was always going to be the same, Brook beaten up or KO'ed.

Undercard at weekend was dogshit by the way, Dirty Derry shot as fook, Paulie shot as fook, and the less said about birds boxing, the better 

I like Egg and Davies though, that is true.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I always thought that Tyson was an absolute wrecking ball when fighting lesser opponents, more so that just about any other heavyweight I've ever seen.

However he had certain limits, i.e. against tall fighters with a good reach, especially ones with a good inside game. I think that Tony Tucker showed this, quite early in Tyson's championship reign. Although Tucker lost the fight, he did show that Tyson was beatable. When Tyson couldn't know out his opponents and got wound up with inside fighting he used to get very frustrated and would start fouling etc. Even Bonecrusher Smith managed to frustrate the hell out of him and had some very good moments in their fight when he really opened up with his punches.

I think that a prime Lewis would have easily beat a prime Tyson. When they fought Tyson still had something left in him, and was fighting to win and not just for the money. However there was no way he could have against Lewis.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaaa, I hate the way Matchroom (who I liked originally) have turned the boxing events into WWF/darts (Barry Hearn effect), Sweet Caroline, Seven Nation Army, coked up/pished up punters scrapping at every show, total mismatches, Bellew jumping through the ropes after the BJ Flores fight, any half decent fight on PPV (Benn McClennan was on terrestrial TV FFS).
> 
> We need a proliferation of promoters and broadcasters willing to put on good shows, not some dogshit mismatches on PPV and sell it as "These don't really like each other" when everyone who knows anything about boxing knew that Haye and Bellew were mates!!
> 
> Rant over


 Certainly agree with that. And not enough top fighters willing to risk their records fighting real fights IMO


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Huntingground said:


> I thought Kell done well but the outcome was always going to be the same, Brook beaten up or KO'ed.
> 
> Undercard at weekend was dogshit by the way, Dirty Derry shot as fook, Paulie shot as fook, and the less said about birds boxing, the better
> 
> I like Egg and Davies though, that is true.


 Yeah, weekends undercard was poor. Be a matter of time before Eddies trying to charge 16.99 to watch Katie Taylor headline. As good as she is the interest just isnt there.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Yeah, weekends undercard was poor. Be a matter of time before Eddies trying to charge 16.99 to watch Katie Taylor headline. As good as she is the interest just isnt there.


 Birds night of Boxing - Katie Taylor v TBC, these girls really don't like each other, that will be £16.99 SKY Box Office.

:rage: :rage: :rage:


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> We will have to agree to disagree. Inflicting brutal facial injuries on your opponent is part of the game and no luck came into it as it was a big overhand right which caused it. If it was an elbow or headbutt, it could be considered lucky, as it was, Vitali was lucky to last 3 rounds.
> 
> *Do you think that stopping an opponent legally is lucky then? Very strange viewpoint.* I cannot be fooked digging out the Queensbury rules but an opponent getting his face lacerated by being battered repeatedly in the face is not lucky..........
> 
> ...


 Stopping an opponent by overpowering them with a punch or barrage of punches is not lucky. But of course Lewis was lucky that night, whichever punch cut Klitscho over the eye (and that's been debated) did not hurt or have Klitscho in any trouble. He was just very unlucky that it opened it up such a cut.

Even having this conversation is really pure stupidity. I watched the full fight again last night on youtube (had forgotten what an exciting fight it was!) There's been nothing remotely like it involving 2 fighters of that calibre since in the HW divison.

My earlier comment stands. Anyone who watched that fight and thought afterwards it was an easy Lewis win has absolutely no clue about boxing.

This is a quote taken from Manny Steward back in 2003

"The night before the fight I went to bed around midnight and I woke up at 3.08. I felt something was wrong. I got a very bad feeling, something I'd never had so strongly before a Lennox fight. But it's an odd thing, on a night when everything could have gone so wrong,* a night that was really a nightmare to live through*, Lennox fought sloppy but didn't get beat and we finished up with a re-match that could make more than the first fight with Tyson - one of the richest in boxing history."

So Lewis's own trainer and one of the most knowledgeable boxing trainers of all time says that fight "was a nightmare to live through" but you say "*Lewis starched him easily" *

LMAO never heard such nonsense.

And I loved Lewis but everyone knows Lewis really bottled the rematch because that fight was anything but easy.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> That was a tough fight with some massive shots thrown by both boxers. The cut sustained by Vitali was an extremely bad one.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MickeyE said:


> Stopping an opponent by overpowering them with a punch or barrage of punches is not lucky. But of course Lewis was lucky that night, whichever punch cut Klitscho over the eye (and that's been debated) did not hurt or have Klitscho in any trouble. He was just very unlucky that it opened it up such a cut.
> 
> Even having this conversation is really pure stupidity. I watched the full fight again last night on youtube (had forgotten what an exciting fight it was!) There's been nothing remotely like it involving 2 fighters of that calibre since in the HW divison.
> 
> ...


 I find the suggestion that Lennox was lucky as exceptionally humorous. You are correct that it was a great fight between two warriors, one of whom is the greatest HW of the modern era and the other an excellent heavyweight in his own right but nobody in their right mind can complain that it was stopped when it was, pictorial evidence above.

Anyhow, we will have to agree to disagree. Let's deal with facts.

Lennox was nearly 38yo, had been inactive for a year, and weighed the heaviest he ever had.

Vitali was in his prime at 31yo but had been called in as a replacement for Kirk Johnson but Vitali was in training for a fight a few days later anyhow.

At 256½ pounds, Lewis was fighting at the heaviest weight of his career.
A right hand from Lewis opened a grotesque cut over Klitschko's left eye in the third round.
Dr. Paul Wallace, the ringside physician, told the referee to stop the fight after the sixth round due to the cut over Klitschko's left eye.
Klitschko required 60 stitches to repair four cuts on his face and one cut in his mouth.

Quotes

"I was getting to him. Look at his face. Just look at the state of his face. It was only a matter of time. It was deteriorating. The referee saved his face." - Lennox Lewis

"I asked him to look at me and, when he lifted his head, his eyelid covered his field of vision. He had to move his head to see me. If he had to move his head to see me, there was no way he could defend himself. If he got hit with an overhand right, he might not be able to see it. It was a dangerous situation." - Dr. Paul Wallace on why he stopped the fight.

The records of both fighters show a TKO for Lennox in the 6th round.

Do you think GGG was lucky against Kell due to the orbital fracture


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaaa, I hate the way Matchroom (who I liked originally) have turned the boxing events into WWF/darts (Barry Hearn effect), Sweet Caroline, Seven Nation Army, coked up/pished up punters scrapping at every show, total mismatches, Bellew jumping through the ropes after the BJ Flores fight, any half decent fight on PPV (Benn McClennan was on terrestrial TV FFS).
> 
> We need a proliferation of promoters and broadcasters willing to put on good shows, not some dogshit mismatches on PPV and sell it as "These don't really like each other" when everyone who knows anything about boxing knew that Haye and Bellew were mates!!
> 
> Rant over


 tbf a lot of the greats have done some ridiculous pre fight promotion stuff over the years

there was a time where a heavyweight fight sold itself, so i understand now why in a division that's dying they have to go out of their way to try and sell the fight

but even looking back at the golden eras of heavyweight boxing they did a lot of pre fight crazy promotional based antics even when it wasn't needed


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

there really is a consensus on here that all round lewis was a better fighter than tyson

genuinely shocked :huh:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

workinprogress1 said:


> tbf a lot of the greats have done some ridiculous pre fight promotion stuff over the years
> 
> there was a time where a heavyweight fight sold itself, so i understand now why in a division that's dying they have to go out of their way to try and sell the fight
> 
> but even looking back at the golden eras of heavyweight boxing they did a lot of pre fight crazy promotional based antics even when it wasn't needed


 Agreed, started with Ali and Liston AFAIK, Ali done it with charisma, intelligence and humour though, big difference.

It is the whole package mentioned above, not just some of the pre-fight antics.

I suppose what it comes down to is Adam Smith frightens me and creeps me out


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

workinprogress1 said:


> there really is a consensus on here that all round lewis was a better fighter than tyson
> 
> genuinely shocked :huh:


 Go onto Boxrec, Check Hook Boxing or any other top forums and you will see the same. Yes, you have the patriotic Yanks so ignore them, but the vast majority consider Lewis > Tyson.


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Go onto Boxrec, Check Hook Boxing or any other top forums and you will see the same. Yes, you have the patriotic Yanks so ignore them, but the vast majority consider Lewis > Tyson.


 i am surprised to say the least that the boxing world sees it that way

it won't change it for me, i'm not the most learned or passionate boxing fan but i'm certainly a fan and know a thing or two

i would've bet good money that you'd have struggled to find any credible boxing list where lewis was rated a better fighter than tyson, so to see that it seems to be a pretty conclusive contention for most is shocking for me


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

workinprogress1 said:


> i am surprised to say the least that the boxing world sees it that way
> 
> it won't change it for me, i'm not the most learned or passionate boxing fan but i'm certainly a fan and know a thing or two
> 
> i would've bet good money that you'd have struggled to find any credible boxing list where lewis was rated a better fighter than tyson, so to see that it seems to be a pretty conclusive contention for most is shocking for me



View attachment Capture.JPG45.JPG


View attachment Capture.JPG46.JPG


View attachment Capture.JPG48.JPG


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> I find the suggestion that Lennox was lucky as exceptionally humorous. *You are correct that it was a great fight between two warriors,* one of whom is the greatest HW of the modern era and the other an excellent heavyweight in his own right but nobody in their right mind can complain that it was stopped when it was, pictorial evidence above.
> 
> Anyhow, we will have to agree to disagree. Let's deal with facts.
> 
> ...


 So one minute you say "Lewis starched him easily" and now it's "it was a great fight between two warriors" .

Which one was it? A great fight? or an easy starching ?

Vitali was actually already fighting on the Lewis/Johnson under card not a few days after. Lewis never really wanted the fight at all. Vitali was the WBC no1 contender and Lewis had already pulled out of a contract to fight him earlier in 2003. Opting for an easier pay day against Johnson,

After Johnson pulled out he only agreed to take on Vitali to save an event already being viewed as farce, it had already been downgraded from US PPV when Tyson pulled out of his proposed fight on the same bill. Lewis had no choice but to fight Vitali or the event would have been a complete washout.

The GGG/Brook fight was not even comparable. Brook put up a great fight IMO. But at the time it was stopped it was clear that GGG was by far the stronger and Kell had very little chance of winning at that point. Hence correct decision for the corner to throw in the towel saving their man unnecessary further damage. The Lennox/Klitscho fight nothing even similar.

This is my last post on this TBH. You can watch as much boxing and know the name of every fighter that ever boxed. But if you watched the Lewis/Klitscho fight and thought it was an easy fight, IMO you just don't know boxing .


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> View attachment 139896
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 and i remember when berbick battered ali


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MickeyE said:


> So one minute you say "Lewis starched him easily" and now it's "it was a great fight between two warriors" .
> 
> Which one was it? A great fight? or an easy starching ?
> 
> ...


 I think we have argued our points and won't agree but I actually think that Vitali was LUCKY to be pulled out to save his career and face.

I continue to refute your assertion that Lewis was lucky. Lewis injured him badly with a big right in the 3rd and stopped him in the 6th, leaving him with 60 stitches in multiple lacerations on his face and being unable to see out of his left eye.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> I think we have argued our points and won't agree but I actually think that Vitali was LUCKY to be pulled out to save his career and face.
> 
> I continue to refute your assertion that Lewis was lucky. Lewis injured him badly with a big right in the 3rd and stopped him in the 6th, leaving him with 60 stitches in multiple lacerations on his face and being unable to see out of his left eye.
> 
> ...


 That was the standard Ricky Hatton look after his fights :lol:


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> I think we have argued our points and won't agree but I actually think that Vitali was LUCKY to be pulled out to save his career and face.
> 
> I continue to refute your assertion that Lewis was lucky. Lewis injured him badly with a big right in the 3rd and stopped him in the 6th, leaving him with 60 stitches in multiple lacerations on his face and being unable to see out of his left eye.
> 
> ...


 OK one last post. Haha!

There's been a zillion fights where the winner ended up looking worse for wear than the loser. You keep posting these pics of Klitscho's cut eye as if you think it's proving your statement that it was an easy fight for Lewis . But all it does is highlight your lack of understanding of the sport.

"oh man look at his eye it was nearly hanging out, what an easy fight for Lewis" . Ignoring the fact that anyone with any clue that watched the fight saw Klitscho beat up on Lewis for the majority of the fight. The 2nd round was probably the most dominated Lewis had ever been in any full round in his career.

The punch that cut Klitscho (even if was the overhand right and not a little scraping punch in the clinch that followed) did not rock or have him in any trouble. In fact he went on to win that round.

And no Lewis did not stop Klitscho in the 6th as you say. The fight was stopped on the doctor's advice and awarded to Lewis due to the Klitscho cut eye. But from your posts in this thread I'm not surprised you don't appreciate the difference.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

MickeyE said:


> OK one last post. Haha!
> 
> There's been a zillion fights where the winner ended up looking worse for wear than the loser. You keep posting these pics of Klitscho's cut eye as if you think it's proving your statement that it was an easy fight for Lewis . But all it does is highlight your lack of understanding of the sport.
> 
> ...


 The fight was close up until the sixth, Vitali was edging it though.

The point is however, if the fight had been allowed to carry on Lewis would have won. Vitali couldn't see, Lewis won the sixth, he would have won every round going on because the cut would only have gotten worse. As much as the guy was a warrior, the stoppage was the right thing to do, would have been irresponsible to allow him to carry on with his vision impaired.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

MickeyE said:


> OK one last post. Haha!
> 
> There's been a zillion fights where the winner ended up looking worse for wear than the loser. You keep posting these pics of Klitscho's cut eye as if you think it's proving your statement that it was an easy fight for Lewis . But all it does is highlight your lack of understanding of the sport.
> 
> ...


 In other words Lewis stopped him via TKO....! I didn't see the Doc land a single punch.....!!

It was a brutal fight with both boxers landing some huge punches. Lewis won end of. Vitali was furious that the fight was stopped but some people have more heart than sense! If the fight continued I think it could have ended horrifically for a boxer who could not see huge punches coming. This meant he could not defend himself from that threat. The stoppage was the right call. The better more devastating boxer puncher won!


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

ffs i've got to go and watch this fcuking fight now........


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

workinprogress1 said:


> ffs i've got to go and watch this fcuking fight now........


 Its brutal


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

We can only say Lewis would probably have won due to Vitali's vision but can never say anything is certain as one big punch and it's good night especially in heavy weight division


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> *We can only say Lewis would probably have won due to Vitali's vision *but can never say anything is certain as one big punch and it's good night especially in heavy weight division


 He DID win !


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> We can only say Lewis would probably have won due to Vitali's vision but can never say anything is certain as one big punch and it's good night especially in heavy weight division


 True. I'm a firm believer in letting the doctors do their job though. 15000 people cheering the fight on, Klitschko would have carried on, but fighters need to be protected from themselves at times.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

workinprogress1 said:


> ffs i've got to go and watch this fcuking fight now........


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Iv'e just watched the Lewis Vitali fight again* With no sound. *

IMO Lewis Gave him a master class in boxing. The commentary throws you off from what is really happening srs

Lewis caught Vitali with a good combo at the beginning of every round right off the bell.

Lewis always was the one moving forwards

Lewis jab was devastating

Lewis overhand right was massive

Lewis never once looked in any trouble and shrugged off some big shots thrown by Viali and kept coming forward

Lewis through some devastating uppercuts in the 5th nearly took vit's head off

In every exchange Vitali's face was getting worse and worse.

This fight was only going to end with a Lewis win.


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Its brutal


 just watching it now...

not a huge fan of either so can watch it pretty impartially

vitali edged the first round

definitely got the better of lewis in the second, rocked him a couple of times

great fight so far after two rounds, both throwing and landing big shots

cracking fight, third round gotta say vitali still bossing it, even with claret pouring through his eye teeing off on lewis, lewis landing some accurate and big punches, caused the damage but vitali still looks on top to me

wow they've called a timeout and brought the doc over, seen the close up of the cut, cant see how this fight went on, he's got a fcking hole above his eye!

4th round it slowed right down, not sure how to call that round, pretty even

5th round what a war, vitali still surprisingly fast with his hands and accurate with his jab for all the damage he's got, lewis landing some big punches at the end of the 5th

both guys knackered in the 6th, gotta say lewis edged that round, landed the cleaner and bigger shots

well they've stopped the fight

never been a massive fan of either of the klitschko brothers, epitomized for me what a bad era the heavyweight division has been going through the past 15 odd years, the fights i've seen them in they've danced around the ring looking not to take a shot and win on points, like i said before not a massive fan of either lewis or vitali but that was a cracking tear up, don't know if it was down to him being under prepared, taking the fight on short notice or whatever but lewis got away with one there, got dominated most of the fight, vitali was beating him in all areas and i'm not surprised lewis didn't fancy a re-match

you can't say that lewis didn't land big shots, and legitimately caused the injuries that stopped the fight, but on the night vitali looked way classier and looked like he had his number, if it wasn't for the cuts i could only see one winner

glad you lot argued about it so much and made me watch it, cracking fight, one of the best fights i've seen from both of those guys :thumbup1:


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Iv'e just watched the Lewis Vitali fight again* With no sound. *
> 
> IMO Lewis Gave him a master class in boxing. The commentary throws you off from what is really happening srs
> 
> ...


 lol i just watched it as well and did a round by round analysis too

i suppose those contrasts show just how subjective boxing can be


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

workinprogress1 said:


> lol i just watched it as well and did a round by round analysis too
> 
> i suppose those contrasts show just how subjective boxing can be


 Turn the sound off


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Turn the sound off


 the only time george foreman has influenced my opinion is when i'm deciding whether to fry or grill my sausages


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> The fight was close up until the sixth, Vitali was edging it though.
> 
> The point is however, if the fight had been allowed to carry on Lewis would have won. Vitali couldn't see, Lewis won the sixth, he would have won every round going on because the cut would only have gotten worse. As much as the guy was a warrior, the stoppage was the right thing to do, would have been irresponsible to allow him to carry on with his vision impaired.


 For sure I never questioned the decision to stop the fight.

I actually thought at the time had it continued Lewis would have probably gone on to win due to the cut. But no way would I have liked to bet on Lewis winning every round from then. Klitscho was still a very live opponent right up the stoppage even with the cut. That's why he was so gutted when the doctor did finally call it off.

But it was one of those cuts as soon as it happened you knew it was going to end the fight, was amazing it went so long really.

The point I having been making is that saying it was an easy fight for Lewis is beyond the realms of stupidity . No one with any clue would watch that and say "Lewis starched him easy"

Klitscho was very unlucky ,he was winning the fight on all scorecards and was causing Lewis all sorts of problems. The punch that cut him didn't rock him or have him in any trouble it was just quite unfortunate that it opened up such a horrible cut. Anyone that doesn't get why that's unlucky is either trolling is just not worth talking to about boxing TBH.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MickeyE said:


> OK one last post. Haha!
> 
> There's been a zillion fights where the winner ended up looking worse for wear than the loser. You keep posting these pics of Klitscho's cut eye as if you think it's proving your statement that it was an easy fight for Lewis . But all it does is highlight your lack of understanding of the sport.
> 
> ...


 Haha, knew you couldn't resist. You are incorrect about me posting lots of pictures to back up my argument - that was the only one I have posted. Just one of numerous inaccuracies in your inane ramblings.

All facts have been posted above for you, in simple fashion so even you cannot misinterpret them.

Anyway, let's move on. I'm glad it has brought the fight to people's attentions and gave them the chance to see the greatest heavyweight of the modern era in devastating fashion.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Haha, knew you couldn't resist. You are incorrect about me posting lots of pictures to back up my argument - that was the only one I have posted. Just one of numerous inaccuracies in your inane ramblings.
> 
> All facts have been posted above for you, in simple fashion so they cannot be misinterpreted.
> 
> Anyway, let's move on. I'm glad it has brought the fight to people's attentions and gave them the chance to see the greatest heavyweight of the modern era in devastating fashion.


 OK I knew it had been posted a few times my mistake it was first time you posted it. I give you that one.

Care to highlight any of my other "inaccuracies and inane ramblings" ? LOL

Mate you started by saying that Lewis fought Wlad ....WRONG

Then you said Lewis won easy ...WRONG

Then you said Klitscho was in training for a fight a few days after Lewis's scheduled fight....WRONG he was fighting on same bill.

No disrespect mate but you're either a very good troll or have absolutely no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Anyhow, whether Lewis starched him easily is pretty subjective as is whether he was lucky. There will never be a definitive answer.

Lets just enjoy the fight and watching the Pugilist Specialist doing what he does best ??


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

@workinprogress1

Your analysis was actually pretty decent :thumbup1:

I'm glad that fella piped up with the nonsense as I too wouldn't have gone back to watch what I had forgotten was such an interesting fight.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Turn the sound off


 I watched Haye v Klitschko without sound & had Haye as the winner :lol:

Damn commentary fu**ing up our British boxers


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> I watched Haye v Klitschko without sound & had Haye as the winner :lol:
> 
> Damn commentary fu**ing up our British boxers


 i watch rocky with the sound off and had him winning every round vs mr t and drago before he sparked them


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

workinprogress1 said:


> i watch rocky with the sound off and had him winning every round vs mr t and drago before he sparked them


 Rocky got lucky fam


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Rocky got lucky fam


 He didn't have to get lucky

if you look at his most memorable fights he beat apollo when apollo was way past his best, mr t had classic george foreman syndrome and punched himself out/lacked cardio, and drago hadn't even had a pro fight when rocky beat him

even his trainer mickey admitted that most of his title defences were against soft hand picked opponents

I've watched 5 or 6 documentaries on the guy and it seems like he's hugely overatted imo and dominated during a really weak era for the sport

and as has been stated on here the stats just dont lie and rocky's record was terrible..........

https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=rocky+balboa+full+boxing+record&*

58 wins with 23 losses!

nowhere near my top ten of all time


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

workinprogress1 said:


> He didn't have to get lucky
> 
> if you look at his most memorable fights he beat apollo when apollo was way past his best, mr t had classic george foreman syndrome and punched himself out/lacked cardio, and drago hadn't even had a pro fight when rocky beat him
> 
> ...


 Watch then again with no sound


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Watch then again with no sound


 :lol:


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> I thought Kell done well but the outcome was always going to be the same, Brook beaten up or KO'ed.
> 
> Undercard at weekend was dogshit by the way, Dirty Derry shot as fook, Paulie shot as fook, and the less said about birds boxing, the better
> 
> I like Egg and Davies though, that is true.


 Dunno what you watched, the under card was great

Katie Taylor is a fantastic fighter too


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

0161M said:


> Dunno what you watched, the under card was great
> 
> Katie Taylor is a fantastic fighter too


 What did you like about the undercard? I have stated above why I thought it was poor.

Due to personal preference, I do not like women's boxing, fair play if you do.

BTW, I only caught Davies, Egg and Haye as I was busy before Davies v Derry and I found something else to do when Katie was on.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> What did you like about the undercard? I have stated above why I thought it was poor.
> 
> Due to personal preference, I do not like women's boxing, fair play if you do.
> 
> BTW, I only caught Davies, Egg and Haye as I was busy before Davies v Derry and I found something else to do when Katie was on.


 I love Sam Egginton fights, hes just a straight killer, just constantly walks you down, takes your best shots and keeps coming and eventually stops you. Been a fan after he stopped Denton Vassell which i never ever thought he would be able to do. I thought the Paulie fight was a top watch. Paulie was being a slick boxer, slick head movement and footwork to avoid the much much larger Eggington, was really nice to watch, its very hard to fight a pressure fighter who is so much bigger so i was very impressed with him at this shopworn stage of his career. Eggington kept his usual form and walked him down the entire fight and finished with a brilliant sneaky body shot. Shows his fight IQ to be able to out think a boxer like Paulie in there. which again was a surprise for me as i was pretty sure it would be a decision fight. Was just an great enjoyable fight for me

Katie Taylor fight is worth watching. Her opponent was trash, just plodded forward with a high guard and occasionally throwing the odd shot, but Katies punch selection was on point. She threw some awesome body shots and eventually knocked the girl down with a really good combo, bounced the girls head all over. Shes a decent talent and would leather the majority of men, just men in general not male fighters or ones that massively out size her

Ohara Davies fight was decent too, more for the build up, i expected OD to stop Derry as Derry is pretty shot but the way he did it was pretty impressive. Finished Derry with such ease, Derry was never even in the fight

I enjoyed all those fights and then the main event was full of drama that no one expected so overall i was pleased i illegally streamed it :lol:


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

I stuck a speculative £2.50 on Bellew in the 7th (70/1) & 11th (100/1) rounds - a fiver well spent.

my uncle stuck a tenner on 10th & 11th. both waltzed into the bookies sunday morning to pick up our winnings.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

0161M said:


> I love Sam Egginton fights, hes just a straight killer, just constantly walks you down, takes your best shots and keeps coming and eventually stops you. Been a fan after he stopped Denton Vassell which i never ever thought he would be able to do. I thought the Paulie fight was a top watch. Paulie was being a slick boxer, slick head movement and footwork to avoid the much much larger Eggington, was really nice to watch, its very hard to fight a pressure fighter who is so much bigger so i was very impressed with him at this shopworn stage of his career. Eggington kept his usual form and walked him down the entire fight and finished with a brilliant sneaky body shot. Shows his fight IQ to be able to out think a boxer like Paulie in there. which again was a surprise for me as i was pretty sure it would be a decision fight. Was just an great enjoyable fight for me
> 
> Katie Taylor fight is worth watching. Her opponent was trash, just plodded forward with a high guard and occasionally throwing the odd shot, but Katies punch selection was on point. She threw some awesome body shots and eventually knocked the girl down with a really good combo, bounced the girls head all over. Shes a decent talent and would leather the majority of men, just men in general not male fighters or ones that massively out size her
> 
> ...


 Fair enough I did state I like Egg and Davies but I thought their opponents were shot to pieces. Glad you enjoyed it, not worth paying for it though but for nothing, cannot complain 

March 18 : GGG v Jacobs. Now that is some fight, I rate Jacobs but GGG is the ultimate killer so excited about this one :thumbup1:


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

I went to school with Sam eggington lol, he was in my class.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

zyphy said:


> I went to school with Sam eggington lol, he was in my class.


 Yeah its mad really

The commentators said he was just a normal guy, a forklift truck driver and he goes to the boxing gym and tells the trainer he wants to be a journeyman to make some extra money

Trainer chucks him in the ring and he has an absolute war with some pro

Trainer tells him he cant be a journeyman as they need to tuck up defend and run, and Eggington was the complete opposite and just gets stuck in

So he changed his mindset and decided to be an actual fighter and now look at him

Good story


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

0161M said:


> Yeah its mad really
> 
> The commentators said he was just a normal guy, a forklift truck driver and he goes to the boxing gym and tells the trainer he wants to be a journeyman to make some extra money
> 
> ...


 lol they don't know what he got up to in high school tho  the school was pretty rough tho so not surprised


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

zyphy said:


> lol they don't know what he got up to in high school tho  the school was pretty rough tho so not surprised


 What do you mean ? Just got into loads of fights etc ?


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

0161M said:


> Yeah its mad really
> 
> The commentators said he was just a normal guy, a forklift truck driver and he goes to the boxing gym and tells the trainer he wants to be a journeyman to make some extra money
> 
> ...


 They should make a film......oh wait it's already been done (rocky) lol


----------



## bundi (Jun 3, 2016)

I said I can see him winning


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Donny dog said:


> Anybody who has even some knowledge of boxing knows how this fight is going to end up.
> 
> With Tony Bellew flat on his back out cold very very quickly.
> 
> ...


 Clearly need to brush up on my boxing knowledge!


----------



## mattyt (Nov 10, 2011)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I'm going to try to stream it from Kodi


 I very late reply , I know . Working stupid hours .

I did go on kodi . I have never used the sports devil , but didnt find anything , please would you care to explain . Pm me if you would pal.

thanks


----------

